
Ask HN: Anyone pay a recruiter to find a job? - fishbone
Have you successfully used a recruiter to find a job? If so could you recommend any recruiters or firms?
======
sharemywin
I've never heard of them taking money from you. usually the company pays.

------
gshdg
Yes, I’ve found jobs via recruiters. They usually specialize in a location and
skillset, tho. Not everyone on this site is in SV, and we have no idea what
you do.

~~~
fishbone
I’m in the South East US and I’m a full stack web dev with 15 years of
experience. I’d be willing to pay a recruiter to place me in a good job.

~~~
gshdg
Don't pay a recruiter. The employer always pays the recruiter. If the
recruiter wants you to pay them, they're up to no good and you don't want to
work with them anyway.

Do you have a LinkedIn profile? Polish it up and mark it as open to recruiter
inquiries, and you'll almost certainly start getting outreach. A lot of them
will be spray-and-pray spam recruiters, but here and there will be someone who
approaches both you and the employer with respect and consideration.

You may also be able to find a few local agencies by googling. Be specific
about location and skillset or title. They're typically thrilled to be able to
add candidates to their stable.

If you have a professional network locally, they may also be able to recommend
recruiters they've worked with.

~~~
fishbone
Thank you for the recommendations!

